# Masters of Sci Fi coming to US television



## dwndrgn (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out this article:
http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire2005/index.php?id=32182

I'm excited that both Ellison and Bradbury will be working on their own scripts.  That means that at least the integrity of the ideas behind their stories will be consistent.

Oh and check out Ellison's last comment...


----------



## ravenus (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone seen this *Masters of Horror* thing? Opinions?


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, I haven't.  Not my speed.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 26, 2005)

Certainly looks interesting. I wonder what sort of bean I am?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 27, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Oh and check out Ellison's last comment...


 
Oh, that's vintage.  Ellison can be so arrogant, but he's smart enough that he can get away with it.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 27, 2005)

One of the best Ellison episodes is footnoted in Stephen King's *Danse Macabre*, where Ellison talks about his brief brush with writing the Star Trek movie. He also doesn't hesitate from saying what he thinks about Gene Rodenberry's plots for ST, which also makes for hilarious reading.


----------

